# Who and what are they?



## n2n (May 8, 2013)

I have two N scale diesel locos with the Union Pacific name across the engine compartment. They are painted in the UP yellow and grey (top) color scheme. Under the cab it says DEPENDABLE TRANSPORTATION with the number 2306 below that. They have Rapido couplers and 4 axels. The detail is good, but not great. There is no manufacturer name. As best I can tell the engines are EMD SD 60's, but there were so many variations of this model, it is difficult to be sure. Neither engine works; one, no power the other no traction. I am considering building one from the two, but before I get into this, I would like to know if I am throwing good time and money after bad and I would just like to know what they are.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

If you wish, a new engine can be installed.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If they're four axle engines,they can't be SD60's.Union Pacific 2306 is (or was) a GP38-2.


----------



## n2n (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Carl I will go for a repair of both locos if I can find parts. Otherwise, I will change out an engine from one loco to another depending on what the value may be.
As for the loco number, Jake you found what I could not. I think what I have are GP 38-2's.

Anyone have any idea who may have made my loco's?

Thanks for the replies.


----------

